# Grafik in Html email



## Foermchen82 (3. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine möglichkeit Grafiken in eine HTML-Email einzufügen ohne sie als anhang mit zu senden, oder sie als link abzurufen?

Ich denke da an sowas wie einen Bytestream an die entsprechende stelle im Email-Body zu setzen.

Weiß da einer Rat?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Enumerator (18. April 2008)

Abend!

Sieht schlecht aus. Selbst einen Bytestream kann man in einer HTML eMail nur als Link zu einem Skript etc. umsetzen. Wenn es ein einfaches, nicht gerade hochauflösendes und großes bild ist,  könntest du mit JavaScript versuchen, ein Bild dynamisch zu erstellen. Quasi massenhaft <div> Tags mit den entsprechenden CSS eigenschaften. Aber das macht wohl wenig Sinn... ;-) Ist aber möglich, sogar noch mehr: OnlyFoo hat's bewiesen.

Gruß
Enum


----------



## olqs (21. April 2008)

Je nach HTML Render Engine sollte folgendes funktionieren, oder eben nicht:

```
<img src="data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhDwAPAKECAAAAzMzM/////
wAAACwAAAAADwAPAAACIISPeQHsrZ5ModrLlN48CXF8m2iQ3YmmKqVlRtW4ML
wWACH+H09wdGltaXplZCBieSBVbGVhZCBTbWFydFNhdmVyIQAAOw=="
alt="Base64 encoded image" width="150" height="150"/>
```

Leider unterstützen nicht alle Browser Bilder die inline als base64 encodierte Daten übertragen werden, aber Firefox bzw IE7 können das.


----------

